# Kleine Tastatur ohne Zahlenblock, aber kabellos



## Thor76 (12. März 2009)

Hallo

kann mir jemand eine Tastatur empfehlen, die nicht allzu gross ist, keinen Zahlenblock hat und kabellos funktioniert?

Ich möchte sie für einen HTPC nutzen und sie soll auf dem Wohnzimmertisch nicht soviel Platz verbrauchen. Einen Zahlenblock brauche ich in dem Fall nicht und kabellos wäre in dem Fall unabdingbar.

Ach ja. sie sollte keine Unsummen kosten. Also keine Logitech diNovo mini , die wäre im übrigen auch schon wieder zu klein.


Grüsse
Torsten

Top mit Sternchen wäre noch eine mit CH-Tastatur. Aber die wird es wohl nicht geben.


----------



## SCUX (12. März 2009)

ich kann die SPEED LINK WIRELESS empfehlen 
ich habe diese bis vor kurzem benutzt, nur mit Kabel..

Sie ist zwar von der Breite her nicht wirklich klein,
ABER sehr leicht!
sehr formstabil (gebürstetes Alu!!)
und sehr leicht!

kostet halt ein paar Euro  mit der Maus ca 50-65€ glaube ich....


----------



## Olstyle (12. März 2009)

Mein Tipp für HTPCs ist die Trust KB-2950.
Da hast du dann auch gleich einen Mausersatz mit drin und der günstigste Anbieter ist auch noch der mit Schweizer Layout.


----------



## Klutten (12. März 2009)

Extrem schick, und der Preis ist fair, zumal hier mit Bluetooth gearbeitet wird.

Apple - Apple Keyboard

Für knapp 72 Euro bei K&M zu haben.


----------



## Maschine311 (12. März 2009)

Die von Keysonic sind recht klein und bezahlbar, schau mal bei Geizhalz da durch gibt es mehrere und sogar extra MM Tastaturen mit Touchpad usw.
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a328147.htmlhttp://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=kb&xf=420_kabellos~1041_KeySonic


----------



## Klutten (13. März 2009)

@amdintel & rebel4life & Seppelchen

Eure OT-Diskussion wurde soeben gelöscht. Die hat ja nun mal gar nichts mit den Belangen des Thread-Erstellers zu tun.


----------



## rebel4life (13. März 2009)

Schau mal bei Cherry vorbei, die haben auch ganz nette Sachen.

@amdintel:
Ich hab Messergebnisse gesagt, die kann ich schlecht scannen.


----------



## Thor76 (15. März 2009)

Das Trust-Keyboard sieht nicht schlecht aus. Weiss jemand wie breit es ist?

Beim Apple-Keyboard frag ich mich ob es wirklich mit einem Windows-PC kompatibel ist. Sind nicht ein paar Tasten anders belegt? Ganz abgesehen das sie wahrscheinlich keine Windows-Taste hat 

Die Keysonic Tastaturen sind auch interessant aber leider hier in der Schweiz wohl nicht so gut zu bekommen.

Bei Cherry hab ich auch interessante Tastaturen gefunden, nur leider keine passende die kabellos wäre.

Mal schauen welche es letztendlich wird.


----------



## Olstyle (15. März 2009)

Die Trust Tasta kann ich mal abmessen, hab sie ja schließlich hier.
Moment...

EDIT: Sind knapp unter 40cm (~38cm).


----------



## MiTx (22. März 2009)

Das Apple Mini Wireless ist grad für 78,99€ im Gravis Store zu haben... ist mit Vista und XP kompatibel. Schau dir mal mein Review dazu an. Da hab ich die größere Variante mit Kabel vorgestellt. Aber das Design ist das Gleiche und die entsprechenden Probleme leider auch


----------



## goliath (3. Mai 2009)

Hi,

ich weiss nicht ob es evtl. noch interessant für Dich ist, aber von keytronic ist anscheinend eine neue Tastatur rausgekommen für HTPC mit gebürstetem Alu:

http://www.maxpoint.de/de/products/keyboards.php?pid=1_3_7&we_objectID=884

Oder hast Du schon eine andere gekauft ? Wenn ja welche und wie sind deine Erfahrungen damit ?

Gruß


----------

